# Alguien me ayuda con este motor?



## faacuunndoo (Sep 2, 2011)

Creo que es un motor de tres fases bidireccional. Tengo el driver con su respectivo circuito porque lo saqué de una reproductora vcr. Tiene 6 salidas o entradas que van directo al motor y le soldé un cable a cada una para hacer pruebas pero no tengo ni idea como funciona este tipo de motor...
El driver es un toshiba ta7262 porque lo saque de una vcr toshiba 
FOTOS:


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 2, 2011)

Puede ser un paso a paso...o uno multibobinado para diferentes velocidades y potencia


----------



## reyvilla (Sep 2, 2011)

si tienes la referencia del driver lo tienes todo y crees que es un motor de tres fases bidireccional revisa el datasheet.

http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/31269/TOSHIBA/TA7262.html


----------



## faacuunndoo (Sep 2, 2011)

Como tengo que hacer las conecciones??? Si me explicas mejor las patas..
Que tengo que hacer para que funcione sería mi pregunta 
Ver el archivo adjunto Dibujo3.bmp


----------



## reyvilla (Sep 2, 2011)

hola te puedo ayudar pero necesitas primero identificar cada pin del conector, si vistes en la hoja de datos que te coloque hay únicamente 3 posibles circuitos y lo primero es identificar cual de los 3 tienes tu, entonces te recomendaría primero identificar cada pin del conector. Trate de verlo en la foto pero casi no se ve y lo otro es que esa nomenclatura puede ser distinta.
para que funcione si el circuito esta completo es únicamente meterle un tren de pulso y alimentación.
pero primero lo primero hay que identificar los pines


----------



## faacuunndoo (Sep 2, 2011)

tengo el P. estoy soldando un cable a cada pata del driver. como envío los pulsos?? con botones puede ser? para probar digo, esos pulsos pueden venir de la misma fuente de alim.?


----------



## reyvilla (Sep 2, 2011)

puede que si, mas no es lo aconsejable, pero puede funcionar, el deber ser es que utilices un 555 o un generador de funciones en tal caso, pero como dices tu para probar puedes hacerlo con un pulsador mas no es lo correcto.


----------



## jorger (Sep 2, 2011)

Ese motor es un brushless trifásico, no un paso a paso como dicen otros.
Hacerlo funcionar no es complicado si tienes suficientes conocimientos, en tu caso va a ser sencillo porque solo tiene 6 pines (el que yo hice funcionar tenía más de 12).
Lo primero que debes hacer es ver la hoja de datos del controlador y observar la utilidad de cada patilla.
Céntrate principalmente en los pines vcc, vss y gnd.

Sigue las pistas desde el integrado por la placa hasta el conector, vcc y vss debes juntarlos entre sí, como si formaran un solo cable, este es el ''+'' de la alimentación.gnd va a parte eso esta claro, y es el ''-''.
Ya tienes la alimentación del motor.Puesto que no hay un pin de marcha/paro como ocurre en otros casos, el motor debería girar con solo aplicarle tensión en esos puntos, el ''-'' de la alimentación a gnd y el ''+'', a vcc y vss que van juntos.

No sé si se entiende bien lo que he explicado, ya nos contarás como te fue.

EDIT: no me habia fijado en la foto del conector, veo que vss y vcc estan en un extremo, los debes juntar.
El pin donde pone una 'G', es gnd.Ya lo tienes resuelto.Si no funciona como te he dicho... mal asunto.

PD: reyvilla, no sé que le estás contando sobre usar un 555, ese integrado NO tiene entrada de clock.
Una pregunta, alguna vez hiciste funcionar un motor de estos?.Si no sabes como se hace, no cuentes falsas indicaciones por que lo único que haces es confundir al que pregunta y muy posiblemente le lleves a un fracaso total.

Suerte y un saludo.


----------



## reyvilla (Sep 2, 2011)

jorger le indico según la referencia de la hoja de datos del driver ta7262 que tiene que según dice que es un driver para motor dc de 3 phases biderecional, en el cual se encuentran 3 circuitos de aplicaciones. No dice por ningun lado brushless.

PD: con respecto al 555 es por que el segundo circuito de aplicación tiene como entrada una PWM.

Por otro lado vss con vcc no hacen un corto? digo tengo entendido vss es igual a tensión negativa o gnd para los circuitos o no?


----------



## faacuunndoo (Sep 2, 2011)

VCC no es + y VSS es - ??? http://encyclobeamia.solarbotics.net/articles/vxx.html

Conecté como me dijiste jorger pero nada...
voy a seguir viendo


----------



## jorger (Sep 3, 2011)

reyvilla dijo:


> jorger le indico según la referencia de la hoja de datos del driver ta7262 que tiene que según dice que es un driver para motor dc de 3 phases biderecional, en el cual se encuentran 3 circuitos de aplicaciones. No dice por ningun lado brushless.


¿Acaso no sabes que un motor de 3 fases como ese es un motor brushless?.Los brushless pueden girar en un solo sentido o en dos, pero eso ya depende del controlador..
Que en el datasheet no mencione por ningun lado que es brushless no significa que no lo sea, además basta con ver el conexionado de los bobinados, son 3 conectados en estrella.



> PD: con respecto al 555 es por que el segundo circuito de aplicación tiene como entrada una PWM.


Ahi me equivoqué porque vi el datasheet por otro lado y solo venía un posible circuito.
Pero si te das cuenta en el conector de su mototr no hay posibilidad de meterle un clock o un pwm porque no tiene ningún pin para esa funcion, al menos en su caso.



> Por otro lado vss con vcc no hacen un corto? digo tengo entendido vss es igual a tensión negativa o gnd para los circuitos o no?


Si lees bien el datasheet, Vs es la tensión que se le aplica al motor, no debe sobrepasarse de 25v y si, es una tensión positiva según indica el data
Y Vcc es la tensión que se le aplica al controlador, también como máximo 25v
Tal como me lo estas preguntando, me estas diciendo que vss es lo mismo que gnd? pues no .

EDTI: facundo, eso que has hecho de soldar cables directamente a los terminales que salen de los bobinados del motor e ir probando es una burrrada, vas a tener mucha suerte si no has dañado el controlador.Quitalos en cuanto puedas y centrate SOLO en el conector que tiene.

Una unica posibilidad que se me ocurre ahora mismo, que no tiene mucho sentido por cierto, es juntar vss con gnd y dejar aparte vcc...

Te digo esto porque en todos los casos he tenido que juntar un cable con gnd para que funcionara.

haz la prueba con una tensión reducida (unos 5v), estos motores arrancan desde los 2,5v aproximadamente.

Saludos.


----------



## faacuunndoo (Sep 3, 2011)

jorger gracias por tu ayuda tenia otro motor con el mismo driver al que le hice lo que mencionaste y funcionó, el motor de la foto estaba roto, estaba como trabado. Muchisimas gracias!


----------



## jorger (Sep 3, 2011)

faacuunndoo dijo:


> jorger gracias por tu ayuda tenia otro motor con el mismo driver al que le hice lo que mencionaste y funcionó, el motor de la foto estaba roto, estaba como trabado. Muchisimas gracias!


En serio? pues me alegro 
Puedes colgar un video del motor funcionando?


----------



## faacuunndoo (Sep 4, 2011)

jorger dijo:


> En serio? pues me alegro
> Puedes colgar un video del motor funcionando?



por supuesto! Ahora lo grabo, eso sí funciona a velocidad constante, era una "pavada" hacerlo funcionar!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 4, 2011)

jorger dijo:


> ¿Acaso no sabes que un motor de 3 fases como ese es un motor brushless?.Los brushless pueden girar en un solo sentido o en dos, pero eso ya depende del controlador..
> Que en el datasheet no mencione por ningun lado que es brushless no significa que no lo sea, además basta con ver el conexionado de los bobinados, son 3 conectados en estrella.
> 
> 
> ...



Hola colegas, para aclarar algo, un motor BRUSHLESS significa "libre de escobillas", por logica este se encuentra en el grupo de los mismos, asi tambien como un motor tipo STEP, aunque difieran en su construccion.-


----------



## jorger (Sep 5, 2011)

faacuunndoo dijo:


> por supuesto! Ahora lo grabo, eso sí funciona a velocidad constante, era una "pavada" hacerlo funcionar!


Si si, estos motores giran a una velocidad muy constante, además tienen una potencia bastante aceptable.. y lo mejor de todo.. apenas haen ruido, son muy silenciosos.
Avisa cuando tengas el video subido!



> Hola colegas, para aclarar algo, un motor BRUSHLESS significa "libre de escobillas", por logica este se encuentra en el grupo de los mismos, asi tambien como un motor tipo STEP, aunque difieran en su construccion.-


Si, sé que los step son del mismo tipo pero su funcionamiento es muy distinto, por eso comúnmente a los motores trifásicos sin escobillas (o los bifásicos en el caso de los ventiladores de pc) se les llama brushless.

Un saludo.


----------



## faacuunndoo (Sep 5, 2011)

El video del motor creo que es un cabezal o tambor y un motor de disquetera de 5 1/4"


----------

